# Tecumseh XL TEC 12 OHV



## obrientravis25 (Jul 20, 2009)

Looking for a manual or valve settings for this machine, any help would be greatly appreaciated! Email is [email protected]


----------



## keithtole (Mar 19, 2012)

the valve settings are as follows 

.005" intake
.010'' exhaust

hope this helps


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Here is a link to the service manual.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf

OOOPS! This post is 3 years old!!!! Sorry,


----------

